

Netflix, Starz Learn Absolutely Nothing from the RIAA - aorshan
http://thewashingtonfancy.com/2011/09/netflix-starz-learn-absolutely-nothing-from-the-riaa/

======
gks
One of the things that is slightly disappointing here is that Starz is the one
carrying Torchwood for season 4 here in the US.

That said however, I have completely given up on Netflix. I got sick of them
years ago when they throttled my dvd subscription. An example; I used to get a
movie on Monday, watch it, send it back Tuesday and I'd get another DVD on
Thursday at the latest. By the end of it, I'd get a movie on Monday, send it
on Tuesday and not get another DVD until Saturday or the following Monday.

Just got annoying. My brother has the streaming plan hooked up to my AppleTV
and while Netflix streams fine on a computer it occassionally skips about 5-10
seconds of audio/video on the AppleTV. I'm not sure if that's an issue with
the AppleTV or something to do with their streaming service. Regardless, it's
annoying.

I've just gone back to DVRing the crap I want to watch and torrenting the
stuff that isn't available in the US on normal tv.

